# Travel and maintenance



## Livygirl222 (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm thinking about getting a hedgehog and I know what to get and everything, but there is one thing I'm still clueless about. How do you travel with a hedgehog? I know you need a carrier and heat and food and water. But I need deeper details of what to do. For example: if I'm traveling somewhere with my family and I want to bring my hedgie, it takes 12-13 hours to get there and I'm at that place for a week. How do I take care of my hedgie for that week and on the way there? What do I bring to make my hedgie comfortable and tend to its needs? And what do I need to bring if it's winter and summer?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm on mobile and I can't link, but have you read the travel guide sticky at the top of the travel section?


----------



## Livygirl222 (Feb 26, 2016)

Lilysmommy said:


> I'm on mobile and I can't link, but have you read the travel guide sticky at the top of the travel section?


No, I'll check it out though


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's the link, now that I'm on my laptop!  http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/15-travel/121490-traveling-your-hedgehog.html Feel free to ask if you still have questions after reading over it, but I think it covers most of the questions you asked above.


----------

